# Anyone used the Astratec TOPD3-SG?



## timdownie (Oct 31, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Astratec TOPD3-SG? Currently on offer in Tesco for £24.99. Comes with a month's Setana sport subscription.

Seems like a good buy but of course only useful if it doesn't crash all the time! Do Tivo supply codes for this box?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

timdownie said:


> Has anyone tried the Astratec TOPD3-SG? Currently on offer in Tesco for £24.99. Comes with a month's Setana sport subscription.
> 
> Seems like a good buy but of course only useful if it doesn't crash all the time! Do Tivo supply codes for this box?


I believe its the same box as the Digifusion TUTV box rebadged under another supplier.

So one of the Digifusion IR codes should work.


----------



## g3sna (Apr 18, 2003)

I have just bought one of these STBs from my local Tesco at &#163;14.97 and it works on my TiVo with the 20046 code from the Humax group. 

Stuart


----------



## romanpj (Dec 23, 2003)

Ditto.

And so far no 2 second sound dropouts.


----------

